# Caribou burgers



## kwdriver (Oct 1, 2016)

I lucked out and got a caribou a few weeks ago. We ended up processing the whole thing on our own and ground a bunch of it up for future use. Mixed it with approx. 15% pork trimmings and turned out awesome. Made some great caribou burgers last night out of them. Really juicy and tasty. Glad I went 15%. Enjoy the video.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks great! Nice video!

Points!


----------



## kwdriver (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks a bunch. Yeah the caribou was a little bull but it was my first one so I'm glad I put meat in the freezer. My buddy that came out here to visit from CO ended up shooting a 52" bull moose. We ended up splitting all the meat so my chest freezers are pretty full. We'll be eating well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2016)

Another great video!

Once again I embedded it in your post, can't have YouTube links on here.

Al


----------



## kwdriver (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Al. Sorry for screwing that up.


----------



## erain (Oct 3, 2016)

You are lucky, I did a hunt in Quebec in 2000, seems like only a few years ago... But was lucky enough to score on a couple bulls. Some of the finest venison there is,


----------



## kwdriver (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I'm actually thawing out some ground caribou right now. Going to make a few burgers for dinner.


----------

